# [German NR] Square-1 average 19.91 Tobias Droste



## TobiasD (Jul 23, 2011)

Every Cubeshape is quite easy... and I failed 
Cube: Cubetwist (Now I have a Mf8 II)

im looking for some sq-1 algorithms.. do you know some? (not cubezone.be )


----------



## deepSubDiver (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice, I'm glad you finally got it back again 

You can generate algs yourself: http://www.jaapsch.net/puzzles/extra/square1.zip


----------



## BC1997 (Jul 23, 2011)

How much do you think it would take you if you did the CP on both layers at once but did the Ep on the layers seperately?

Forgot to tell you this, good job.


----------



## Lid (Jul 23, 2011)

sub20 <3 

You can check my SQ-1 EP page: http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/sq1/ep_p1.html


----------



## TobiasD (Jul 24, 2011)

BC1997 said:


> How much do you think it would take you if you did the CP on both layers at once but did the Ep on the layers seperately?
> 
> Forgot to tell you this, good job.


 
Thank you. I think... +3 or more D) seconds or so.



Lid said:


> sub20 <3
> 
> You can check my SQ-1 EP page: http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/sq1/ep_p1.html


 
Nice Site!


----------



## gyc6001 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm also holding sq-1 NR too!
keep it up bro!


----------

